# Mainboard liefert statt 12V nur 5V



## sam (10. März 2005)

Ahoi,

   heute musste ich nach einem Absturz erschreckt feststellen, dass meine CPU überhitzt war, weil der Läufter nicht lief.
   Das kam mir ziemlich spanisch vor...vor allem weil alle anderen Lüfter im Gehäuse auch standen.
 Also ich die kleinen Stecker am Mainboard (ASUS TUV4X) durchgemessen habe, stellte sich heraus, dass da statt 12V auf einmal nur noch 5V anliegen.
  Da das meistens zu wenig ist, um einen Lüfter anzuschmeißen, bleiben die leider alle stehen.

   Frage: Wie kann das sein? BIOS zeigt bei allen Spannungungen ordentliche Werte an.
   Netzteil habe ich gerade getauscht, und das scheint es auch nicht so sein.
   Mainboard sieht auch normal aus (keine geplatzten/gewölbten Kondensatoren oder verschmorte Widerstände).
  Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...wer kann helfen? 

   mfg
   sam


----------



## zirag (10. März 2005)

Hallo

Also das sind doch 3-polige Stecker  [ 12V(+) , 5V(+) und Ground(-)  ]
hast du mal alle durchgemessen? alle Pins mein ich  vielleicht sind die vertauscht oder sowas. Und wenn auf dem Pin wo normal 12V sein sollte 5V sind , wieviel ist denn auf dem Pin wo normal 5V sind ?


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## sam (10. März 2005)

Ok, das macht jetzt Sinn. 5V liegen auf dem 5V-Pin und auf dem 12V-Pin liegen 0V an 
  Woran kann sowas liegen?


----------



## Tobias K. (10. März 2005)

moin


Sind die "anderen" Lüfter mit am Motherboard oder direkt am Netzteil?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## sam (11. März 2005)

Als ich noch nicht wusste, dass da was faul ist, waren alle Lüfter am Mainboard angeschlossen (und liefen folglich auch nicht).
 Mittlerweile habe ich die wichtigsten direkt an das Netzteil angeschlossen um den PC weiterhin nutzen zu können.

 mfg
 sam


----------

